# Scientific articles about breeding oophaga



## aguado.botero (11 mo ago)

Do you know any scientific article about breeding Dendrobates?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Have you searched Google Scholar?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

you are already in the right spot. I've bred hundreds of Oophaga since 2005.


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

aguado.botero said:


> Do you know any scientific article about breeding Dendrobates?
> View attachment 307404


That’s probably one of the coolest looking frogs I’ve even seen. Wow


----------



## aguado.botero (11 mo ago)

solidsnake said:


> That’s probably one of the coolest looking frogs I’ve even seen. Wow


Thanks jajaja


----------



## aguado.botero (11 mo ago)

Philsuma said:


> you are already in the right spot. I've bred hundreds of Oophaga since 2005.





Philsuma said:


> you are already in the right spot. I've bred hundreds of Oophaga since 2005.


How many eggs a day do you give for the oophagas?

I have a problem and it is that when I feed them two eggs a day, most of them end up swollen (I stop feeding them and put them on melafix and they recover). But it scares me to only give one egg a day and they won't develop well.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

that bloat looks horrible. I have just recently considered surrogate egg feeding. I allow my pairs to raise the tadpoles naturally.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

aguado.botero said:


> How many eggs a day do you give for the oophagas?
> 
> I have a problem and it is that when I feed them two eggs a day, most of them end up swollen (I stop feeding them and put them on melafix and they recover). But it scares me to only give one egg a day and they won't develop well.
> View attachment 307443


I have never understood why people remove oophaga tads. The parents know how many eggs to give their young.


----------



## aguado.botero (11 mo ago)

Eurydactylodes said:


> I have never understood why people remove oophaga tads. The parents know how many eggs to give their young.


It´s a proyect of conservation.I have to reproduce as many as possible. The parents raise some while I raise the rest.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

There is guy in NYC that is feeding numerous large Oophaga - histionica and sylvatica with great sucess for the reason you cited - greater production and captive breeding for commerce. i see to recall him saying only 1 egg per day for the tadpoles. FYI a know a couple people who have had apparently healthy, albeit smaller, Oophaga pumilio moph out with zero eggs fed by the parents, so I fully believe for the smaller guys, that is possible but not recommended.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

aguado.botero said:


> It´s a proyect of conservation.I have to reproduce as many as possible. The parents raise some while I raise the rest.


Do the specimens that the parents raise emerge healthy?


----------



## aguado.botero (11 mo ago)

Eurydactylodes said:


> Do the specimens that the parents raise emerge healthy?


Most of them


----------



## aguado.botero (11 mo ago)

Philsuma said:


> There is guy in NYC that is feeding numerous large Oophaga - histionica and sylvatica with great sucess for the reason you cited - greater production and captive breeding for commerce. i see to recall him saying only 1 egg per day for the tadpoles.


Thanks for the info




Philsuma said:


> FYI a know a couple people who have had apparently healthy, albeit smaller, Oophaga pumilio moph out with zero eggs fed by the parents, so I fully believe for the smaller guys, that is possible but not recommended.


Zero?? wow... I know that some tadpoles can survive like 1 moth without eggs but they dont development at all


----------



## photoj (Apr 1, 2020)

What eggs are you feeding them? Large obligates really have low to no survivability when fed anything other than large obligate eggs. Some reported extended mortality using Auratus eggs.


----------



## aguado.botero (11 mo ago)

photoj said:


> What eggs are you feeding them? Large obligates really have low to no survivability when fed anything other than large obligate eggs. Some reported extended mortality using Auratus eggs.


O.sylvatica
O.andresi
O.anchicayensis

Sometimes when I don't have eggs for Oophaga I have to use P.aurataenia and D.auratus eggs, but only when they are big (with legs). No one have died.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

^^ Are you affiliated with Tesoros? ^^


----------



## aguado.botero (11 mo ago)

Philsuma said:


> ^^ Are you affiliated with Tesoros? ^^


No


----------

